# 1917 / 1918 Harley Davidson bicycle STOLEN yesterday from Harley dealership in Carroll, OH.



## t20sl

An ORIGINAL Harley Davidson Motocyke was stolen from Harley Davidson dealership Sunday evening or yesterday morning 11/13/2022. Please be on the lookout for this rare original bicycle.  Original tires / paint etc.  Have owned since 1970 and was purchased from original buyer who bought it new.  On display in Harley / Honda dealership.  Contact me with any information and or Fairfield county sheriff's office (740-652-7900)


----------



## fordmike65

Do you have the serial number? That way it can be positively ID'd should they try to sell it to a collector.


----------



## catfish

WOW! This is very sad. I hope it gets returned.


----------



## cyclingday

Wow!
Stolen out of a dealership?
Any security/surveillance cameras?


----------



## t20sl

There are several distinguishing markings that only I know of will identify it.


----------



## t20sl

cyclingday said:


> Wow!
> Stolen out of a dealership?
> Any security/surveillance cameras?



Yes, yes


----------



## HEMI426

I'm sorry you had to join the Cabe for this reason, If it shows up anywhere you can count on Cabers to be on the lookout. Was anything else stolen or just the bike?


----------



## Freqman1

An extremely nice specimen. I hope it’s recovered unharmed. V/r Shawn


----------



## BFGforme

Welcome to the cabe for a horrible reason, but welcome and eyes and ears will be open! It will pop up….


----------



## JimScott

Death!


----------



## BFGforme

Look in classified ads, one just popped up..,


----------



## BFGforme

Damnit, sorry it’s not that one


----------



## SKPC

The basket should catch his head when it falls....wonder if it is lined?


----------



## dasberger

SKPC said:


> View attachment 1733308
> The basket should catch his head when it falls....wonder if it is lined?



I'm just saying...  some things should have never gone out of style.

Best of luck to the OP for a safe return of that fantastic bike


----------



## catfish




----------



## New Mexico Brant

I am very sorry for this bike being stolen.  Let's hope the thieves try to sell it the way the stole it and it gets recovered unharmed.

@Mercian , Adrian take a look at the saddle on this one.  Looks like there is a lower imprint just lower and after the U.S.A.


----------



## Mercian

Hi @New Mexico Brant 

Yes,I think it's the word MADE (certainly *ADE)





Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## Hastings

Im assuming this is white collar upper class collector crime but perhaps if it is a blue collar person non collector who stole it maybe they are advertising a dummy bike on a selling platform to get a buyer. ‘ oh sorry that bike is sold but I’m about to list this one’ I’m sure everyone asks on the reg ‘hey any other bikes for sale any condition’ maybe everyone do so with more enthusiasm this winter you never know. It only takes one mistake on them.  Good luck in your (our) search.


----------



## JO BO

Mercian said:


> Hi @New Mexico Brant
> 
> Yes,I think it's the word MADE (certainly *ADE)
> 
> View attachment 1733378
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> Adrian



Yes U.S.A   MADE


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Hastings said:


> Im assuming this is white collar upper class collector crime but perhaps if it is a blue collar person non collector who stole it



It is hard to believe this is a "white collar" crime offense.  It would be easier to steal a Van Gogh or other painting with much less risk and greater rewards.








						Here Are The 13 Artworks Stolen The Night Of The Gardner Museum Heist
					

On the morning of March 18, 1990, two thieves dressed as policemen walked into the Isabella Stewart Gardner Museum in Boston and walked out with 13 pieces of art valued at half a billion dollars.




					www.wbur.org
				











						Early van Gogh Painting Stolen From Dutch Museum (Published 2020)
					

“The Parsonage Garden at Nuenen in Spring” was the only thing missing after a heist near Amsterdam. Whoever was behind the theft made the move on the artist’s birthday, knowingly or not.




					www.nytimes.com
				




More likely dumb tweekers, maybe the same guys who hit Tom Gitz several years ago?

Do any CABERS have good pictures of this bicycle that can get posted to the Davis thread?  It would be great if we could study it better.


----------



## Hastings

Hopefully it was tweekers (methheads?) should turn up easier than sitting in someone’s private collection. Someone grabbed it as a collectible not for the money. Way easier things to steal for cash as you said.


----------



## JO BO

I supplied pics to owner of the Harley as I have known him and the bike for over 15 years.  

His were missing in his files so am hopeful the ones I had are of great help to him. Also have one of the Ohio license plate that was on the bike so if anyone gets a plate offer hopefully it’s tracked to the crook(s).


----------



## catfish

It's hard to believe that there aren't more photos of this bike. Had I known about it, I would have taken a few hundred photos.


----------



## JO BO

catfish said:


> It's hard to believe that there aren't more photos of this bike. Had I known about it, I would have taken a few hundred photos.



There are more, but some special details/knowledge is being held back so crooks don't know everything as original  poster noted.


----------



## chitown




----------



## Goldenrod

Cameras? They must have cased the joint before hand.  It is too rare to be of value.


----------



## C M Gerlach

Man,
This is horrible, I have had requests from harley dealers, etc...to display my harley, which is considerably not as nice,  I have always politely declined. The thief should be castrated......hope the community recovers this one unharmed....beautiful bike.
sad.


----------



## HEMI426

I've been reading this thread since it was posted and there are some facts that might help. Did the Harley shop own the bike or was it donated by a collector for display, was there a display contract with an insurance binder incase it was stolen, damaged, burned, or other. Was this a daytime or nighttime theft. I asked earlier if it was only the bike that was stolen, if so then it was probably a bike person that knew the value of it. My buddys shop was broke into by crackheads, we know that because the cops said they only took cash and small items they thought were valuable while leaving behind larger much much more valuable stuff. The cops said the robbers didn't know the value of the other stuff and bigger stuff is harder to fence (hide then sell). So my guess is this was taken by a bike person? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Archie Sturmer

fordmike65 said:


> Do you have the *serial* *number*? That way it can be positively ID'd should they try to sell it to a collector.



Makes sense to me.


----------



## Dra

Smash and grab liquor store idiots. H-D Dealerships have top notch security and one that’s been in business for ever has a cult following. I’m sure that town has been turned upside down. Hopefully they find it before they can disassemble it O by the way it’s opening deer hunting here in Wisconsin 🤔


----------



## fattyre

I’d surmise it was someone who wanted it. Stole it themselves or paid someone to steal it for them.    It was hanging for the ceiling probably 8 feet off the ground if it was still on the same spot as the pictures on google.  Not exactly a quick or super easy grab.  Especially if a bunch of motorcycles were parked below it.


----------



## bentwoody66

Maybe an inside job.


----------



## catfish

bentwoody66 said:


> Maybe an inside job.



I agree.


----------



## abe lugo

I would say the dealership and owner should post it on IG and have all their friends post it. This seems to be the way to get your stuff back usually.  I seen it successful with cars.  

this sucks and hopefully the bike is found.


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Was anything else stolen?  Why are we not seeing still images of the perps? 
Is there a police department, case officer, and report number we should reference should one of us get a whiff of this fine machine?


----------



## bentwoody66

I just googled the shop, it looks like there is a camera pointed directly at the bike in question. It would be very difficult to get that bike off of the ceiling without making a mess of the place. 


			https://www.google.com/local/place/fid/0x88387637d369a353:0xa8b00e648bf3fd7b/photosphere


----------



## bentwoody66

Scratch that link, it doesnt work.


----------



## Dra

Inside job? The owner collecting insurance I doubt it to easily identified unless it’s a pissed off employee. Someone would have to jump up and rip it down. Probably never crossed the owners mind that would ever happen now after all these years? Any word if glass was busted


----------



## Hastings

I can’t find any news reports on it? I figured a smaller city it would be everywhere with a reward attached as if someone stole the town mascot.


----------



## locomotion

you can see the bicycle here :





						Virtual Tour | Carroll, OH dealer Joe Carson Motor Sales - Your One Stop Source
					

Joe Carson Motor Sales has the merchandise you need for sale. We are located in Carroll, Ohio.



					joecarsoncycles.com
				












						For motorcycle shop owner Joe Carson, the key to longevity is finding something you love
					

Joe Carson says finding something you love to do is key to longevity as Joe Carson Motor Sales celebrates its 50th anniversary



					www.lancastereaglegazette.com
				




I never understood places that offer a "virtual tour" of basically every inches of their store, back store, work shop, hallways !!!   you are somewhat inviting trouble
i wonder if you can "virtual tour" a bank and their vault?


----------



## JO BO

The owner told me they used 2 motorcycles to stand on and reached up and pulled on it until the metal straps that held it bent down and they got. Scratched the motorcycles in the process and busted an 8x8 side window to enter and scratched another bike by the window. Bike was 9 feet in the air.  I’m sure some damage was done to the bike doing all that


----------



## kreika

The bike is quite high up. Even standing on the quads would be a stretch, and dicey to pull down. 2 man job? A ladder must have been involved? Why wasn’t the alarm tripped? Surveillance systems? Serious bummer regardless!


----------



## kreika

kreika said:


> The bike is quite high up. Even standing on the quads would be a stretch, and dicey to pull down. 2 man job? A ladder must have been involved? Why wasn’t the alarm tripped? Surveillance systems? Serious bummer regardless!
> 
> View attachment 1735948



Ahh JoBo’s intel answers that!


----------



## New Mexico Brant

Wow!  These images put everything in better perspective; it sure seems the bicycle was a target.

I wonder if Joe bought the bike from the original owner or if it was originally loaned for display?  With time the understanding of these arrangements can change especially if the first owner passes away.  Could this be a situation where a family member of the first owner was retrieving property they felt entitled to them?  When lending bicycles, artwork, collectibles for display always get a signed written agreement folks.  Make copies and store one with your will.

If money was the motivation, one would think it would be easier to steal some motorcycles and part them out or other gear in that shop.

The more we learn the more confusing this case becomes.


----------



## kreika

New Mexico Brant said:


> Wow!  These images put everything in better perspective; it sure seems the bicycle was a target.
> 
> I wonder if Joe bought the bike from the original owner or if it was originally loaned for display?  With time the understanding of these arrangements can change especially if the first owner passes away.  Could this be a situation where a family member of the first owner was retrieving property they felt entitled to them?  When lending bicycles, artwork, collectibles for display always get a signed written agreement folks.  Make copies and store one with your will.
> 
> If money was the motivation, one would think it would be easier to steal some motorcycles and part them out or other gear in that shop.
> 
> The more we learn the more confusing this case becomes.



I totally concur! Risk jail time for a bicycle?  Inside knowledge to the value of the bike is obvious. No tweaker would go through this effort for what would appear to be an average no frills looking bike. Especially when you could potentially steal much easier to snatch, grab and run items. It was a planned hit. Better hide it well, and for a very long time! The bike community isn’t immense. This kind of theft isn’t easy forgotten. The bike is highly unique and easily spotted.


----------



## locomotion

Or the thieves could have simply gone to the parts room and pick the nice tall 8 step ladder that you can see in the usefull "virtual tour".


----------



## bentwoody66

If you look close there is a camera with infrared pointed in the general location of the bike. I'm sure it was caught on tape. I just hope the bike stays intact and isnt broken down into parts.


----------



## Jesper

I only feel sorry for the bike; not the dealership. When H-D decides to work on my motorcycle I'll start keeping an eye out for it. It wouldn't hurt if their prices were actually reasonable too; probably a dissatisfied customer.

I hope whoever has it is now riding it!


----------



## spokes

That’s a shame. But I didn’t see where the dealership offered any reward. Now is not the time to act like a dealership.


----------



## catfish

Another strange thing.... The dealership has not posted this on their web site or facebook page..... Seems a little fishy to me.

   Catfish


----------



## JO BO

Hi The bicycle wasn't owned by the dealership. It belonged to an employee who has since retired and left it for people to enjoy a while longer before he came to take it home.
The bicycle was purchased from the original owner who had ridden it into the 40's   So has only had 2 legit owners from new.


----------



## HEMI426

Everyone is asking all the right questions and finally getting the answers that should have been presented on day one of the crime. The dealership should of had all this info out there to get some quick results. Seems like all the Cabe member's are doing a great job trying to figure this out. Good job Cabers.


----------



## kostnerave

Thinking only of the safe return of the bike, the shop should offer a sizable reward. It really frustrates and infuriates me to reward these dirtbags, but if it gets this beautiful piece of cycling history back, it might be worth it. I'm a long way from Ohio, but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## oldmtrcyc

If it smells fishy, it probably is a fish.  No way this is not an inside job.  No alarms to get the cops there while the perp gets it down?  C'mon now


----------



## Freqman1

Any updates on this one?


----------

